# Towing With '07 Tundra 4.7l



## vendorsw21 (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi Everybody! 
We bought 2009 Outback 210RS. My problem is I have a 2007 Toyota Tundra 4.7 liter double cab with a GCVW of 13500 lb and the GVWT is 6700 lb. Keystone claims that the shipping weight is 4865 lb. I will also be running with a husky WD hitch with sway control. Toyota has told me I can tow 8100 lb. What are the maximum weights that you haul with this size engine?
Thanks


----------



## fishingmarlin (Nov 27, 2005)

I blew 2 transmissions pulling my 21RS with a 5.3L Chevy 1500 before I found out for some reason my Z-71 package did not include the extra transmission cooler. My first suggestion is make sure you have an additional heavy duty transmission cooler added. If you look inside your grille it will be a smaller radiator attached to your radiator. The next thing would be to get a transmission temperature gauge personally if you can get one directly in the pan is best coming out of the radiator. My GVWR was 6700lbs

I had a Ford salesman tell me that I could get the new F150 that has a tow rating of 11,000lbs and pull a 39ft trailer. I have also had a salesman tell me I could tow a 30ft fifth wheel with a 1500 chevy. Thank goodness for sites like this where they saved me from

You may also check for some Tundra forums on the net and see what owners have to say. I know the Tundra's are solid trucks and I was very close to buying the big one but the cab was too small and I wanted diesel.

FYI-Toyota is coming out with a diesel 2009 model.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Your last thread has a lot of responses.

Tundra towing


----------



## Mr. C (May 19, 2006)

vendorsw21 said:


> Hi Everybody!
> We bought 2009 Outback 210RS. My problem is I have a 2007 Toyota Tundra 4.7 liter double cab with a GCVW of 13500 lb and the GVWT is 6700 lb. Keystone claims that the shipping weight is 4865 lb. I will also be running with a husky WD hitch with sway control. Toyota has told me I can tow 8100 lb. What are the maximum weights that you haul with this size engine?
> Thanks


I have towed a 21RS with my 2002 Tundra 4.7 for two years with no problems. My Tundra is a limited and has a transmission cooler factory installed. When towing I do not use overdrive. I have been from Florida to Michigan to Tennessee with no problems so far.

I made it O.K. in Gatlinburg, Tn mountains but did not push it (drove below 65 mph). Next year I will try Colorado for the real test.

You should be fine pulling the 21RS with your Tundra.

Onward and Upward,
Mr. C


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Mr. C said:


> Hi Everybody!
> We bought 2009 Outback 210RS. My problem is I have a 2007 Toyota Tundra 4.7 liter double cab with a GCVW of 13500 lb and the GVWT is 6700 lb. Keystone claims that the shipping weight is 4865 lb. I will also be running with a husky WD hitch with sway control. Toyota has told me I can tow 8100 lb. What are the maximum weights that you haul with this size engine?
> Thanks


I have towed a 21RS with my 2002 Tundra 4.7 for two years with no problems. My Tundra is a limited and has a transmission cooler factory installed. When towing I do not use overdrive. I have been from Florida to Michigan to Tennessee with no problems so far.

I made it O.K. in Gatlinburg, Tn mountains but did not push it (drove below 65 mph). Next year I will try Colorado for the real test.

You should be fine pulling the 21RS with your Tundra.

Onward and Upward,
Mr. C








[/quote]

We tow our 21RS with our 05 Sequoia 4.7L 4WD just fine. We went to Yellowstone this past summer (yeah, when gas was almost $5 Gal!!!) and had no problem. Of course, we were only doing the speed limit.

We also have the factory tow package on ours and drive with the overdrive off. 
So, you should be fine, but i would make sure to have a WD hitch and sway control!


----------

